# X-Trail Videos



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Here is a link to the first video. I'll have some more up later. I'm on a 56K modem so uploading takes time (to say the least). Well here's the link:

Video 1

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Here is a link to the first video. I'll have some more up later. I'm on a 56K modem so uploading takes time (to say the least). Well here's the link:
> 
> Video 1
> 
> Please let me know what you think.


What codec does it need ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Here is a link to the first video. I'll have some more up later. I'm on a 56K modem so uploading takes time (to say the least). Well here's the link:
> 
> Video 1
> 
> Please let me know what you think.


Terranismo,

Don't know about the video, as I couldn't see anything, but the sound sure does sound awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

mike dockal said:


> What codec does it need ?


Download the latest Mediaplayer version. Once you do it will either download the codec directly or give you a help option of where to find it on the net.

I have other videos also. The first one I posted is of the engine bay. I have some from inside the car, next to the front left fender (where the cold air intake is at), and behind the tailpipe. If you guys are interested I can upload them later and link them up here.

Jalal try the instructions I have above to download the codec for viewing. Others may have to download a codec for audio. All are presented by Media Player as links so it should not be a problem.

The video codec (if I remember correctly) is called EM04 while the audio one is SHARP-G726(J).


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Codec*

Ok.. the Codec is EM4A..I downloaded the New Media Player and no luck... then searched for this Codec... found som nasty comments about it.. mostly aimed at Panasonic... but no Codec..... OH well.... 

Stephen





Terranismo said:


> Download the latest Mediaplayer version. Once you do it will either download the codec directly or give you a help option of where to find it on the net.
> 
> I have other videos also. The first one I posted is of the engine bay. I have some from inside the car, next to the front left fender (where the cold air intake is at), and behind the tailpipe. If you guys are interested I can upload them later and link them up here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok guys these are the links for the codecs:

SHARP-G726(J)

Panasonic EM4A 

You can also follow these instructions if the above does not work:

Windows Media Player will display a window with the following text message: "Cannot play file because of missing codec." Before closing that window there is an option that says: "Help from the web." Click on it and a window will open itself and appear with the message: "The following search results match the codec that you are missing. To download and install the codec, click the download site below and then follow the instructions." The link is japanese and in green characters there is an option to download the codec. Once you download the codec from that page you’ll see all characters in Japanese, but it does not matter. Once you download the codec a wizard shield appears, no matter what it says, just click “Next”, just click the selected option that appears, do not select anything, just click, and then restart your PC.

After those directions you should not have any problems playing the files.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I give up.... LOL*

Well this is a first... I tried both no luck.. Windows XP Pro... and I had the popcorn all ready..... 

Stephen




Terranismo said:


> Ok guys these are the links for the codecs:
> 
> SHARP-G726(J)
> 
> ...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm using XP with Service Pack 2. Do you have all codecs donwloaded on your PC (for example the DIVX)?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*No Luck*

Sorry Terranismo,

I've dowloaded the codecs above and still no luck with the video. Audio is fine.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Hmmmm...how about following the directions I wrote if the codecs do not work? Does that not work either? Piece of crap Panasonic :woowoo:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I downloaded the latest Windows Media Player 10,
as well as both codecs above

and I can play the video just fine!

thanks Terranismo.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds throaty :thumbup: 

Thanks!


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know that Valboo and Viper. I was beginning to think that I would be the only one able to view the videos :asleep: Here's a link to the second video I just uploaded. It's similar to the first video but this one is outside the X right next to the left front fender. You can clearly hear when the secondaries open over 4500rpm and the sound of the CAI "gulping" air. I have three more videos to upload, let me know if you are interested.

Video 2


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I've downloaded both codecs with no luck... will now try version 10 of WMP. Both videos have been downloaded. I can't even play any audio. :balls:


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Even with v10 of Window's Media Player, I don't get sound or video.

...jww


----------



## colshie (Jun 1, 2005)

jww said:


> Even with v10 of Window's Media Player, I don't get sound or video.
> 
> ...jww



I am having the same difficulties. Any helpful suggestions????


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

WMP ver10 plus 2 codecs still = no video or sound for me.  :wtf: :balls:


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Woo hoo, i downloaded the 2 codecs, and i saw the videos :thumbup: , they're really nice, i like the sound of your x, i envy you man, buen sonido nos vemos terranismo.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Video's Fixed*

Hi Guys,

I thought I'll give Terranismo a hand with the videos and enable you guys to see/hear them clearly (if you couldn't do that before)

A very good friend of mine (who'll be joining this forum soon) from Australia has used the TMPGEnc program to convert these videos from mpeg-4 to mpeg-1.

This way you don't need the codecs to view them and the videos are smaller in size as well (for those on dial-up) 

I've listened to the black thunder before, but I wanted to have a look at the source of the sound as well  I'm happy that I did LOL

So, here they're:

Video 1

Video 2

Have fun!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*I want that sound!*

Man! Thanks for getting the videos fixed Jalal. The sound is awesome! The engine sounds powerful and so ready to go! Hopefully when I'm done with my X it will sound somewhere near that.

You da man, Terranismo!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*New Link to Videos*

Hi Guys,

I have to add yet another post, because we're unable to edit any existing posts 

HERE is the new location of the videos


----------

